# My new around town ride



## Pbajwabb (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a 97 e36 but picked up this guy for 850 bucks. Wasnt running when i got there and I checked it out knowing the problem and got the guy to go down 200 bucks. Once i got home I replaced the kill switch wire and boom she ran great. Only goes 40ish but really fun! I sold my old vw a while ago and the bmw never has problems so I really needed something to wrench on


----------



## Pbajwabb (Jul 23, 2012)

Cool or lame? Its a 1965 yamaha, people around town dig it but elitist yamaha guys ****ing hate that its been painted and messed with by the PO


----------



## Pbajwabb (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks admin for moving this thread. I appologize I wasnt aware that there was a motorcycle forum


----------



## Bremen Ben (Sep 1, 2008)

It's a classic; a functioning one at that, which is quite cool.

If I were you I would probably do some DIY work to restore the appearance back to the original look. Old classic deserves to be brought back to the original form.


----------



## Pbajwabb (Jul 23, 2012)

Bremen Ben said:


> It's a classic; a functioning one at that, which is quite cool.
> 
> If I were you I would probably do some DIY work to restore the appearance back to the original look. Old classic deserves to be brought back to the original form.


Yeah Im thinking about it. This is the first bike ive ever owned but also the first one ive ever ridden. I like the look of it right now but like you said the more I learn about them, the more ill want it back to original


----------

